# "My" woodworking shop, and tools.....



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey guys and gals. I had posted a blog about some planes I found in my neighbor's shop that I wanted to restore/clean up so I could use them. Some people noticed some saws hanging on the wall in the background of that blog, and wanted to see them. So i'm posting them here along with other pictures of "My" shop. The shop is really my neighbor's. He used to be a woodworker but quit. Now he focuses on fixing up his old John Deere Tractor while I get saw dust over everything. He is extremely kind to let me use his tools while I'm in school and have no money for my own! A lot of his tools are older, and not very accurate - so i'm pretty limited on the "fine" woodworking i'm able to do. I can't get his table saw to hold an angle for the life of me. Get it to 90 or 45 and after one cut its off by 1-5 degrees. Maybe I'll post a video about the saw later and see if something can be done about that….

Anyways. Here are some pics of "my" shop. I added a bonus video at the end as well….



























































































































I'd be really cool to get this thing back up and running smoothly. Looks like the stone is lob-sided though. How would you fix that?????


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

wow! I could here that ole Deer pop-pop-poppin in my head. 
as far as the TS blade, does it have a lock down on there after you get the blade angled or squared? If it's an older machine, it's a bit more finicky.
and for the sharpening wheel. the 1st thing ya gotta do is, git rid o them flip flops…  that's the good old way o manually sharpenin for sure. I'm not sure how or, if you could flatten that stone. 
I'm sure someone on here has a solution. Good luck


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah it has a knob that you can tighten. However that doesnt seem to help hold the blade in place. Also it moves the blade when i tighten it. So i have to tighten it and then adjust it to the perfect angle. It sill moves out of angle as soon as I make a cut.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Shoot, Dak, that's a nice shop to be able to work in - especially when you're in school and can't afford to buy one of your own. And, say, that sure is a nice neighbor that you have there to let you work in his shop. I think that's so great. You both must really be good friends. Hey, tell your friend that that is one Jim Dandy tractor that he has. I'd love to have that tractor.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That JD is so cool that I'm weepy; same goes for the wheel.
This is the best I can do for you in terms of the green stuff (sad) but I have DREAMS like yours


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Helluva,
I moved in across the street from him. I live in an apartment. I moved here to go to grad school and got to know him because I walk my dog in the cemetery that he manages…. He and his wife are VERY generous people. They invite me over to dinner all the time, etc, etc. He has even given me the key to his shop so I can go over there anytime I want and use it! I am very blessed to have someone like him living across from me!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

with a wheel dresser

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000223/574/Wheel-Dresser.aspx

or the diamond one

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000223/2793/Wheel-Dresser-Diamond-Tip.aspx

nice of the neighbor to let you use the shop


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

wauw what a nice John Dere  years ago I had an old Masseye pony 820 with 12 HP










there is some fine handsaws there too 
about the RASTASAROUS take a look at NBeeners blogserie about resturation of such a devil
http://lumberjocks.com/NBeener/blog/21222
there is a some good infomation in them and in the comments too

Dennis


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

That is a cool little shop! for the TS I have nothing, only if you can file or sand the contact points between the bolts on the saw then try it.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Very cool neighbor! As for the sharpening wheel it will work fine just the way it is. It doesn't rotate fast enough to cause a problem like an electric grinder would and I doubt you could manually correct it anyway, you would need a jig to hold a wheel dresser steady/accurately.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I see that I am not the only one who works in SAFETY BOOTS>> lol…


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah…wasnt working in the shop today when taking those pics and video…....however, sandals are something i wear pretty regularly in the shop! is it recommended? probably not, but to each his own. I'll risk it


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I am so glad you have someone like that to mentor you. What is your post degree in. With the picture you are in, it looks like you have someone with a future.
Arlin


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

how much longer do you have in grad school. Seems its going to be pretty tough to move away from there. I have to say, there is one time I think its best to buy new, rather than restore vintage.









I've got that exact fence for my craftsman table saw. It sits under my bench. I built a new one. I understand your frustration. Get a better fence. Build it or buy it.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Cool deal. Its nice to have someone that is that generous to let you call the shop your own and trust you to care for it. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I am going for my doctorate in Chiropractic at Palmer College of Chiropractic (#1 school in the world). It is AMAZING to say the least. My passion for chiropractic is the only thing that rivals my passion for woodworking (well….maybe my beautiful fiance would fit somewhere in there  ....)

PS. My fiance is just finishing up her masters. She is going to be a Pediatric's Nurse Practitioner. She will possibly go 1 more year to get her doctorate as well.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

If you see shortcomings in your shop preventing you from fine woodworking then I'm in trouble. Only power tool I saw there that I have is a scroll saw. I guess that is what goals are for….


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, that is a pretty well equipped shop you have at your disposal! It even has a John Deere in it!!
That reminds me of how I got started.I only had a Craftsman Radial Arm Saw to begin with ( and I still have it). I would cross cut and rip on it and made finger joints on it with the saw blade horizontal!!

Maybe you can buy the place across the street when you graduate!

Good luck….......Jim


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 14, 2009)

It's hard to understand without pictures what the hold down mechanism is, but if its threaded and loosening up after you tighten it down, off the top of my head, I would probably try some plumbers thread tape on the threads and see if that keeps it snug.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

With regards to your table saw, their should be a lock nut/handle that actually holds the spinner handle used to adjust the blade angle. You should be able to tighten that nut to lock the angle in place. However, it sounds to me like some of the mechanisms have gotten some wear in them and you may be dealing with some slack in the gear mechanism. Some of this could possibly be adjusted. I would search online to see if you can find an owners manual for that saw. I have a very old Delta and was able to find an owners manual online for a free download.

As for the old stone, the first thing to determine if the wheel is actually out of round. I actually doubt that it is. Depending on out of true it is (if it is) then you may need to get a wheel dressing tool and the trick is simply to turn the wheel with wheel dressing tool contacting the high spots until you grind them down and you have the wheel truly round again. If the wheel is only a slight amount out of round, this should not take very long. If it is badly out of round, it will obviously take longer, but still is a pretty simple procedure to accomplish.

Doc


----------

